# [SOLVED] Video controller vga



## Lou22 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi i am having problems with my graphics on my pc. When i go onto device manager the video controller has a yellow question mark next to it. I have searched through the net but still not able to get this problem sorted. I have an IQOn PC intel pentium 4. 

any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video controller vga*

run your m/board setup disk and install the chipset drivers


----------



## Lou22 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Video controller vga*

Hi Dai 

I do not have the set up disk is there any other way?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Video controller vga*

check windows update and see if it has them
or pick your computer model here and go through to their d/l section and look for it

http://www.iqon.ie/index.jsp?1nID=9...60&5nID=112&6nID=112&7nID=112&pID=112&nID=262


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video controller vga*

Hi,
Go to the Device Manager and Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Lou22 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Video controller vga*

Hi bccomp here it is

PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6325&SUBSYS_80811043&REV_00\4&3525EC23&0&0008

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video controller vga*

HI,
This number comes up with an Sis 650 Integrated GFX Controller (IGP)
Go HERE
Accept the Agreement
Select you Operating System
Select IGP Graphics Card
Select SIS650 & SIS740 series
Select GO
Select the first one:SiS UniVGA3 Graphics Driver (I think)

Download, Uzip the file and install

Let us know how you make out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Lou22 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Video controller vga*

It worked a treat. Thanks soo much for your help i have gone to so many different websites and they have all been hopeless!

Thanks again


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Video controller vga*

HI:wave:
Glad to hear it worked out for youray:

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------

